# Dead end!



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

My latest build is an undertakers building of the old west,complete with a Dr. Office upstairs,check out the coffins to the left,I need to build a couple rocking chairs for the porch,hope you enjoy it. I have been commissioned to build an old country store from the 1970's for a gentleman so back from the old west I come.


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Another shot.


----------



## daytime dave (Jan 14, 2017)

Another winner. As always, the smalls, this time the coffins, make the piece. Nice job.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

They also sell cough drops! 

Nice job again, sir!


----------



## pjedsel (Mar 30, 2011)

Awesome - the details with the caskets beside the building and the planned rocking chairs are perfect. My grandfather was in the coffin making business - his firm was housed in a brick building. Like the idea of the doctor's office upstairs but are you sure it wasn't "coffin drops" that you could get.


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

daytime dave said:


> Another winner. As always, the smalls, this time the coffins, make the piece. Nice job.


Thanks Dave,I appreciate that.


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

pjedsel said:


> Awesome - the details with the caskets beside the building and the planned rocking chairs are perfect. My grandfather was in the coffin making business - his firm was housed in a brick building. Like the idea of the doctor's office upstairs but are you sure it wasn't "coffin drops" that you could get.


Lol,you kill me.ha!


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

bucwheat said:


> My latest build is an undertakers building of the old west,complete with a Dr. Office upstairs,check out the coffins to the left,I need to build a couple rocking chairs for the porch,hope you enjoy it. I have been commissioned to build an old country store from the 1970's for a gentleman so back from the old west I come.
> View attachment 247346


Hi,
Looks GREAT!! & That Detailing!!
1-Question; Which Scale is It ???

Bubba (The Senile) 123 :willy_nilly:


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

It's 1/24th scale bubba.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

John P said:


> They also sell cough drops!


They clearly had to change careers after they realized the cough drops weren't working.


----------



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

Great job like all your other builds.

Soon you will be able to have a complete town in 1/24 scale.

This building reminds me of a trip to Singapore. We were taken to a fantastic Indian restaurant that was across the road from a coffin shop. Interesting views from the restaurants windows!! Oh well, we will all need a store like that at some point. :smile2:

Alien


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Good title from the thread and lovely work.


----------

